# Best Parasite Med For Rhom?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I read a little while back that one of the reasons captive rhoms grow so slow (aside from insufficient current, Poor nutrition,hormones released in the water, And bad filtration of course) could be also because of internal parasites that leach nutrients from the fishes diet, I was wondering what is the best recommended med for this??


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

VinceC_69 said:


> I read a little while back that one of the reasons captive rhoms grow so slow (aside from insufficient current, Poor nutrition,hormones released in the water, And bad filtration of course) could be also because of internal parasites that leach nutrients from the fishes diet, I was wondering what is the best recommended med for this??


New to P's myself, did a lot of reading here and went with PraziPro, seems to be a good idea to dose once a year as insurance against internal parasites.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

paraguard


----------

